# Check this out



## Aqua Essentials (16 Sep 2008)

http://www.jimbassconsultancy.webeden.c ... 4527725201

http://www.jimbassconsultancy.webeden.c ... 4527725203

http://www.jimbassconsultancy.webeden.c ... 4527760484

I highly recommend downloading the short video

http://www.jimbassconsultancy.webeden.c ... 4530289621


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Sep 2008)

Here is the DIY version


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Sep 2008)

Odd, very odd.


----------



## JamesM (16 Sep 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Odd, very odd.


----------

